# New woodworking TV show on BBC2



## tsb (22 Aug 2021)

Surprised that there's not been any mention of this on the forum. Did anyone see it and was it any good. " Jay's Yorkshire Workshop" Wednesday's at 9pm


----------



## Blackswanwood (22 Aug 2021)

I found it underwhelming - it’s more “human interest” with a bit of woodworking to fill the gaps.


----------



## Doug71 (22 Aug 2021)

There was some nice machinery on show but not much woodworking going on. 

Definitely made for the tv audience rather than woodworkers.


----------



## alan895 (22 Aug 2021)

Basically its a project done for a good cause, a type of programme done a few times before but this time with some woodworking interspersed with quite a bit of talking. I watched about half of it but didn't bother with the rest.


----------



## treeturner123 (22 Aug 2021)

It's not made for woodworkers as it is on a national TV station so don't complain!

However, if it sparks some interest in woodworking for even half a dozen people, it is worth while

Phil


----------



## Sandyn (22 Aug 2021)

Watched the first part, then got fed up. The basic idea has been flogged to death on other similar garden/house shows, but it has added a slight twist where 'amateur' woodworkes are paired with a professional to produce something unique for a deserving cause. That's all been done before as well. It just didn't hold my interest.


----------



## okeydokey (23 Aug 2021)

Yes I watched one programme and occasionally I pondered to myself and how did they do that bit as 10 seconds before it looked wrong and an edit or two later all was well e.g. tambour doors on a sideboard


----------



## Geoff_S (23 Aug 2021)

okeydokey said:


> Yes I watched one programme and occasionally I pondered to myself and how did they do that bit as 10 seconds before it looked wrong and an edit or two later all was well e.g. tambour doors on a sideboard


Exactly! Not just me then.

Here's a bit of wood ......... here's a massive garden seat and arbour!

Masterchef is just as bad. Here's a dead fish ....... here's a Michelin star meal!

At least Jay's Repair Shop program gives some idea about how these things are done.


----------



## Rorschach (23 Aug 2021)

I dunno why people waste their time watching dull drawn out TV programmes when there is youtube that is chock full of specialist interest videos.


----------



## Argus (23 Aug 2021)

I wondered how long this topic would take to surface over here.

Yes, I did watch it.
My Better half gets a nice and interested response from the 'Repair Shop' and they have some interesting stuff to 'repair........but, and here's what did it for me with this little outing - about half way through someone was busy using a mortice-drill to squelch out a mortise.
You, know, the ones with a lever plunge action that have a modified auger rotating too damn fast inside a hollow, square chisel section. Anyway, close-up-camera-shot of the chisel section as it rose from the debris, all smoking and blued with heat.... less than 10 seconds of someone's TV time......
Those things mustn't get hot enough to destroy the hardness of the steel but it convinced me that the operator didn't know what he was doing and that this was a fiasco to avoid.


----------



## Rorschach (23 Aug 2021)

Argus said:


> Those things mustn't get hot enough to destroy the hardness of the steel



Are they made of a standard tool steel or HSS?


----------



## Argus (23 Aug 2021)

Rorschach said:


> Are they made of a standard tool steel or HSS?




Dunno.
Either or both, it depends on how much you pay for it and where it was made, I suppose. They are hardened and intended to be sharpened when they get blunt.

The point is that there's a method of assembling the auger inside the hollow chisel that allows it to turn without overwhelming friction (assuming that the thing's sharp in the first place, that is).

A little bit of chain-saw oil on the internal bits also works wonders.


----------



## JSW (23 Aug 2021)

Argus said:


> ........but, and here's what did it for me with this little outing - about half way through someone was busy using a mortice-drill to squelch out a mortise.
> You, know, the ones with a lever plunge action that have a modified auger rotating too damn fast inside a hollow, square chisel section. Anyway, close-up-camera-shot of the chisel section as it rose from the debris, all smoking and blued with heat.... less than 10 seconds of someone's TV time......
> Those things mustn't get hot enough to destroy the hardness of the steel but it convinced me that the operator didn't know what he was doing and that this was a fiasco to avoid.



What's wrong with yer? Close enough innit?


----------



## J-G (23 Aug 2021)

I've stopped watching 'The Repair Shop'  

The number of times I've screamed at the screen "Stop doing that!!!" - using a one-hand held power drill to put a hole in an item held in the other hand! rather than clamping the work in a vice and using a pillar drill  

Some of the work done is quite superb of course but the 'point' of the show is one of the 'Emotion' invested in the objects being repaired rather than 'How to do it' stance.

As for the new show, I haven't bothered - much to do with the fact that I don't consider Jay worth a candle!


----------



## AFFF (23 Aug 2021)

Rorschach said:


> I dunno why people waste their time watching dull drawn out TV programmes when there is youtube that is chock full of specialist interest videos.


Oh yes, I do like a "special interests" video


----------



## JobandKnock (23 Aug 2021)

So does the team think there have ever been any good woodworking shoes produced on TV or any of the subscription services?


----------



## Sandyn (23 Aug 2021)

Yes, Reg Prescott did an excellent series on woodwork and general DIY. Taught me a lot!


----------



## Blackswanwood (24 Aug 2021)

Sandyn said:


> Yes, Reg Prescott did an excellent series on woodwork and general DIY. Taught me a lot!


Classic!


----------



## clogs (24 Aug 2021)

I seem to remember watching a house repair/upgrade show as a boy say the 60's.....
with some bloke just making a mess of wrecking a house....may have been a semi.....dunno....
was it Bob, no, not the builder, too new....
think the house had to be rebuilt when they finished the show...


----------



## Blackswanwood (24 Aug 2021)

Norm Abraham on New Yankee Workshop was good to watch. He had a machine that did everything!

I'm still laughing at the Reg Prescott sketch  Thanks for the reminder @Sandyn


----------



## AFFF (24 Aug 2021)

clogs said:


> I seem to remember watching a house repair/upgrade show as a boy say the 60's.....
> with some bloke just making a mess of wrecking a house....may have been a semi.....dunno....
> was it Bob, no, not the builder, too new....
> think the house had to be rebuilt when they finished the show...


Bring back Barry Buknell !


----------



## selectortone (24 Aug 2021)

Blackswanwood said:


> I'm still laughing at the Reg Prescott sketch  Thanks for the reminder @Sandyn


Me too! One of a kind ol' Kenny


----------



## JobandKnock (24 Aug 2021)

clogs said:


> I seem to remember watching a house repair/upgrade show as a boy say the 60's.....
> with some bloke just making a mess of wrecking a house....may have been a semi.....dunno....


Barry Bucknell? Certainly generated a bit of work for me in the past!


----------



## philip sewell (25 Aug 2021)

I have always found I get frustrated with any of these programmes because I want to know about the making process in detail and they don’t normally go into any detail (presumably because the masses would switch over).

But, we have youtube now where there’s plenty of detail (sometimes too much detail!).

I’ve learnt a lot watching particularly engineering videos.


Phil.



tooleypark.com

bespokehandmadeboxes.co.uk


----------



## robgul (25 Aug 2021)

JobandKnock said:


> So does the team think there have ever been any good woodworking shoes produced on TV or any of the subscription services?



Barry Bucknell was THE man way back when (loads on YT)


----------



## JSW (26 Aug 2021)

Quite by chance while rummaging through TV series that I've recorded over the years, I came across _Mastercrafts_, presented by Monty Don from 2010.
The first episode, Green Woodcraft, is excellent. It's slightly unfortunate that it takes a '3 contenders compete to see ..' approach, but there is some really very good advice and techniques used from the guy helping them.

It's on YouTube, worth a watch I reckon.



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6LJQOAaGj2lyHLGlQnhhtU2EDllIFxOu


----------



## Sandyn (26 Aug 2021)

JSW said:


> Quite by chance while rummaging through TV series that I've recorded over the years, I came across _Mastercrafts_, presented by Monty Don from 2010


Monty Don, before he invented himself as a gardener! Just watched part of the Blacksmith episode and it is very good. I suppose by introducing the three novices, it shows what can go wrong. It also contains some very interesting historical information about the craft as well.


----------



## Woodmatt (26 Aug 2021)

JobandKnock said:


> So does the team think there have ever been any good woodworking shoes produced on TV or any of the subscription services?


Woodworking shoes,I did see a programme about making clogs a while ago,haha


----------



## Woodmatt (26 Aug 2021)

Awful programme,starting with the presenter Jay Blades,cant stand the bloke,makes out he knows about this stuff when clearly he doesn't.The Tambour unit was a joke and there were several mistakes I noticed in the making of the box.Will not be watching the rest of the series


----------



## JobandKnock (26 Aug 2021)

Woodmatt said:


> Woodworking shoes,I did see a programme about making clogs a while ago,haha


I used to have a friend who made them at one time. My Lancashire-pattern duck toe clasp front clogs were really comfortable. Bit awkward learning to walk in them, however.


----------



## Sheptonphil (26 Aug 2021)

I squirmed every time they passed lengths of oak across the planer without using push blocks. Both novices were clearly allowed to use the planer like that. One catch on a knot, the timber would have shot forward, and the hands would go straight down onto the planer knives.


----------



## WoodchipWilbur (27 Aug 2021)

Sheptonphil said:


> I squirmed every time they passed lengths of oak across the planer without using push blocks. Both novices were clearly allowed to use the planer like that. One catch on a knot, the timber would have shot forward, and the hands would go straight down onto the planer knives.


I was also concerned to see sheets of ply being cut on a saw with no riving knife or any guards at all. Awful workshop practice - as bad as mine (he says, typing with two heavily bandaged fingers). 

But as a "show", I quite enjoy it. Perhaps because it is local. This week featured "my" hospital and a school I know well. Whether they will appreciate a large book case in the middle of their hall/gymn is a different matter.


----------



## dephill (28 Aug 2021)

WoodchipWilbur said:


> Whether they will appreciate a large book case in the middle of their hall/gymn is a different matter.



Yeah, I was thinking exactly that. At least they weren’t filling the sports hall with a rainbow VR suite.

I liked the show, taken with a pinch of salt. It wouldn’t have been on at all with just experts going into any detail.

Having said that there was a great ‘Slow tv’ show on bbc four a few years ago called ‘Handmade’:
three artily-shot 30min docs called ‘Glass’, ‘Wood’, and ‘Metal’.
They’re on yt - here’s glass:


----------



## Argus (28 Aug 2021)

dephill said:


> Having said that there was a great ‘Slow tv’ show on bbc four a few years ago called ‘Handmade’:
> three artily-shot 30min docs called ‘Glass’, ‘Wood’, and ‘Metal’.



I remember those....... the one on wood featured a Windsor chair-maker, as I recall, working in a collection of sheds in his back garden.


----------



## recipio (31 Aug 2021)

Just caught episode one of this. Don't want to knock the idea but they sure made life hard for the participants. One lady had to hand sand 120 tambour slats to 'get rid of saw marks '- I'm sure I saw a P/T lying about. !
There were a lot of elementary mistakes and a lot was left out. How did they reinforce the mitres on that jewellery box ? A nice idea but they need a good professional to oversee the construction methods.


----------



## Amateur (9 Sep 2021)

Blackswanwood said:


> I found it underwhelming - it’s more “human interest” with a bit of woodworking to fill the gaps.


Theres a lot of it about, usually covered in grey matt paint. Seems to be still in vogue.


----------



## robgul (9 Sep 2021)

Not the Jay Blades prog (given up with that) . . . . BUT Grand Designs last night showed some pretty amazing carpentry/joinery skills . . . albeit a weird house and location.


----------



## akirk (9 Sep 2021)

on iplayer when you go to view the program it first pops up with an announcement saying that:

the program has been edited since broadcast to ensure it features best health and safety practices. Anyone operating similar machinery should check the appropriate health and safety guidance


----------



## northan (10 Sep 2021)

The shows not too bad.
These are meant to showcase amateurs being able to do something they love. It's no worse than Masterchef, mistakes are always made. 
However they have some tutelage and they must try things that challenges them all the time.
As far as Jay goes, most presenters are not much cop. BBC do it all the time, someone used to do a bit of football and all the sudden they are an expert in all sports and put on every show.
I would prefer a show that was like the British sewing bee or the pottery throw down, people that are not professional nessasary but do what they love with commissions and time frames. 

Did anyone spot the sapele get thrown across the workshop off the router table?


----------



## akirk (10 Sep 2021)

northan said:


> Did anyone spot the sapele get thrown across the workshop off the router table?



I love the fact that you can identify the wood!


----------



## northan (10 Sep 2021)

I would love to take ownership of identifying a bit of wood hurtling across the workshop at high speed, however they mentioned in the video that it was sapele.


----------



## TRITON (10 Sep 2021)

northan said:


> I would love to take ownership of identifying a bit of wood hurtling across the workshop at high speed, however they mentioned in the video that it was sapele.


And what a pronunciation of it. Sap-el-ie. The last part of it shows how its pronounced, as in Pele the footballer
But seriously though he was taking off far too much and no lead in pin. I was waiting for it to be ripped out his grip and sent flying, and lo and behold...


----------

